# Nest in Grill - What to do



## pastorgadget (May 27, 2013)

I know this forum is all about smokers but I do not where to turn so I thought I would ask the smoking gurus and see what you say.

I just started to rent this house and it has a nice deck and patio grill with a gas line. Pro Chef.  I opened up the grill when I first moved into the house I checked out the grill to find a birds nest in the grill. 

I can throw away the nest, but there is bird "mess" all over the interior. Any ideas how to clean it up?  I am thinking of replacing the grates but what about the rest of the area, will it be sanitary?

The grill is built into the patio, I do not need the grill I have my own but it would be nice to use it when I have a large group over.

Suggestions, ideas?


----------



## kathrynn (May 27, 2013)

IMHO....I would get out the gloves and use an oven cleaner or something like SOS pads maybe or even some Simple Green.  Clean it really good...fire it up to kill any "boogers and ickies"...and you should be okay.

Kat


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 27, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> IMHO....I would get out the gloves and use an oven cleaner or something like SOS pads maybe or even some Simple Green.  Clean it really good...fire it up to kill any "boogers and ickies"...and you should be okay.
> 
> Kat


I agree.  Just scrub it up real good and put some heat to it.  If you are still worried about it, you may want to use a torch to really kill anything left behind. 

Hey Kat, you got a recipe for those biscuits?  Looks like what my mom used to make growing up - complete with the cast iron pan.  My wife is a really good cook with most everything, but biscuits seem to be her hang up.


----------



## rdknb (May 27, 2013)

I would agree with Kat, lots of  cleaning and after a good hot fire, I would think your fine


----------



## goinforbroke (May 27, 2013)

I'd blast it with a pressure washer.


----------



## daveomak (May 27, 2013)

Birds are known carriers of salmonella and other pathogens....  Clean it very well as others have stated and fire it up to max temp for a few hours.....   then oil the entire inside with spray veggie oil and heat to 450 for an hour or so to set the oil like you would a cast iron frying pan...  That should do it....     Dave

Or you could smoke the nest and make "Smoked Bird's Nest Soup"....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ....      (Just kidding)....


----------



## jp61 (May 27, 2013)

I'd scrub the     out of it, then fire it up on high for an hour or so.


----------



## kathrynn (May 27, 2013)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO....I would get out the gloves and use an oven cleaner or something like SOS pads maybe or even some Simple Green.  Clean it really good...fire it up to kill any "boogers and ickies"...and you should be okay.
> ...


Look at the bottom below my info and my 3 favorite "cooks" that I have done....click it...and you will go right to that thread.  They are so easy!

DaveO...you cracked me up with the Bird's nest soup!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------

